# Time to upgrade



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

*Time to upgrade - need help*

For a few days I am thinking about a way of upgrading my sw.
I have a 75 gallons witch I would like to transform into a SW. Problem comes, first, with money, second, with concerns about sump (flooding, piping, etc).

Today I came up with this idea: Pic 1; Pic 2; Pic 3

Don't know if it's a good idea. I seek advice from sw seniors.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Wouldn't it just be a whole lot simpler to just drill the tank and put the sump below the tank?

A properly drilled tank won't flood.

Looks like your drawings have it to the side. That's wasted space inside the tank.

My $.02...


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I only have 1ft(depth) inside my stand for sump. Must be custom made.
What size for 75 gal?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

my sump is 12x12x30....and i'm sure it wasn't custom made.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

TankCla said:


> I only have 1ft(depth) inside my stand for sump. Must be custom made.
> What size for 75 gal?


Then your stand is very lame. (No offense  )

Build a taller stand; it's not that hard. I prefer a minimum of 36" high for the top of the stand. I find most commercially available stands and displays are sooooooo low, like they were build for midgets. You shouldn't have to bend over to look at your tank, you should be able to stand and fold your arms and admire it. (You'll be glad for the higher viewing height; come see mine if you want.)

Let us know if you need help with building a stand. You'll have so much more room for pipes and filters and all that jazz.

I'd go for a bare minimum of a 20G sump, but you can do so much more with a 35G sump.

Just another $.02 of mine...


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Your $.02 are very valuable . When I made my stand, I didn't think a sump will have to fit in it. 
I have inside 1x3 and why do you think I don't have space? 3in side is thru the depth of the tank. Maybe I can modify it... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh, my 75G is 18in . I can't fit a 35G with 18in depth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Modifying it might be an option. Just don't be limited by what you have now; it's easy to slap something together. Dave is probably going to swing by my shop to "help" build his stand in the next few weeks, maybe it might work out to come by too and we can do something for yours as well. The 75 is a great size tank and would be so much more awesome if you were able to plumb a proper sump into it and have the stand look stunning. I see these beautiful reef tanks sitting on crappy el cheapo stands and I just scratch my head.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

> Dave is probably going to swing by my shop to "help" build his stand in the next few weeks


Hmm, sounds like there is going to be food brought... Maybe I will come by 

Seriously, I do need to come to your shop. But I need you to come to my place first. Let me know if you are near Keele and Wilson anytime  I need to finish the outside of my stand, and finish carpentry isn't my thing!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, we have to meet. I need advise in my new project. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

50seven said:


> Wouldn't it just be a whole lot simpler to just drill the tank and put the sump below the tank?


Do you still have that thing to drill the tank, from last BBQ? Will you give me a hand?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

50seven said:


> Wouldn't it just be a whole lot simpler to just drill the tank and put the sump below the tank?


I did some measurements and I can perfectly fit a 29G tank (30x12x18) in my stand. 
I think it is big enough for a 75G.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

TankCla said:


> Do you still have that thing to drill the tank, from last BBQ? Will you give me a hand?


Those were my diamond hole saws. I can bring them to the BBQ, but I'll probably be too busy doing the rock thing. Looks like there's a lot of interest there, so feel free to go to town. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I can't bring my 75G to the BBQ. I have sent you a pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Now that I know the I will use a 29G tank as a sump, what kind of sump pump should I use?

Is this to powerful? 900gph


----------

